# Умеренная боль в пояснице, покалывание и онемение левой ноги



## PavelPotaturin (18 Апр 2018)

Уважаемый доктор, добрый день!
Большая просьба дать грамотную консультацию по моему лечению.
Уже перепробовал все что можно, а именно прошёл медикаментозное лечение препаратами катадолон форте-2 недели, уколы витаминами группы В ( мильгамма), а также и в таблетках ( мильгамма композитном), 20 уколов алфлутоп. Делал иглоукалывание 10 сеансов, физиотерапию (токи два поля), магнитотерапию, 10 сеансов массажа ( на 3 сеансах ставили банки), записался к мануальной терапевту, но улучшений не чувствую. Делаю каждый день ЛФК, хожу в бассейн, но улучшений пока не чувствую. По симптоматике умеренная боль в пояснице, покалывание и онемение левой ноги. Пока боль умеренного характера, но хочется привести спину в более менее нормальное состояние, что б можно было спокойно жить.


----------

